# breeding?



## Jase (Jan 30, 2008)

I have three african cichlids (not sure what species, theres a few that look a lot alike)(the ones with spots on their anal fin) but I have a pale blue/white one that cleaned out a stump decoration thing, and is having little siezure things. then it tries to get a the darker gray/blue one to follow it in there. I don't see any eggs, but it won't let anything near the stump except the other cichlid. they are both about 4 inches.


----------



## Jase (Jan 30, 2008)

found the species:
Metriaclima greshakei


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

Sounds like breeding behavior to me.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

is he digging because mine is he dug a cave under a rock and hes doing that twitching thing it scared me at first when he did it to


----------



## Jase (Jan 30, 2008)

well he's digging a little, but mostly just removed every single piece of gravel from this enclosed stump thing...


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

ya mine dug all the ways to the bottom of 4in sand bed


----------



## Jase (Jan 30, 2008)

so what do I need to do for them? they are in a community tank...


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

thats wat i want to know but pretty soon im gonna make me a tumbler so no other fish eat them or get beat to death


----------

